# "Stonewall Manor" 2012 Yard Haunt First Videos



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,

Here are some videos from our 2012 Yard Haunt in Dartmouth, MA. Here are videos of:

Axworthy Flying Ghost - Daytime





Haunted Pipe Organ - Night (3 angles)
Rear - 



Side - 



Reverse Side - 




I will be uploading a full-length video of everything within the next day. Including: Witch trio w/ stirring cauldron, Graveyard w/ animated grim reaper, animated giant spider and his 'victim', life-sized vampire, Flying Crank Ghost, Jack-o-lantern Display

Feedback welcome. Enjoy!

-Aaron


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That ghost sure covers some ground and your skellie at the organ is great!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice job, I love your flying ghost.


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Stonewall Manor Finished Haunt Video*

Hey All,

Well, here it is, the complete 2012 Stonewall Manor Yard Haunt video.

Sadly, Hurricane Sandy cut my Halloween season short, and I was forced to dismantle my entire haunt. This video was taken on the Saturday before Halloween. We offered early trick or treating to the neighborhood kids and anyone else in town that wanted to stop by. Unfortunately, only about 5 kids showed up. I tried like hell through social media to get the word out about the haunt. In the end, I failed miserably.

All that's left of my haunt is this video.






Enjoy, and feedback is welcome.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Stonewall Manor 2012 Yard Haunt*

Hey All,

Well, here it is, the complete 2012 Stonewall Manor Yard Haunt video.

Sadly, Hurricane Sandy cut my Halloween season short, and I was forced to dismantle my entire haunt. This video was  taken on the Saturday before Halloween.

We offered early trick or treating to the neighborhood kids and anyone else in town that wanted to stop by. Unfortunately, only about 5 kids showed up. I tried like hell through social media to get the word out about the haunt. In the end, I failed miserably.

All that's left of my haunt is this video.






Enjoy, and feedback is welcome.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You're located in Dartmouth? You're only two towns over from me! Excellent work! I especially love your axeworthy ghost!!! You should join our MA make and take group!


----------

